# Looking ahead to St. Patrick's day



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 10, 2014)

If you thought this coming storm was a monster, than look at the EURO



This date has been highlighted for over a week now and Models are going out of control.  I'd love to know what those darn Europeans are smoking because they're trying to shove an F'ing Black Hole up the coast.


----------



## flightschool (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't pop the bubbly yet, but i'm all for some


----------



## Tin (Mar 10, 2014)

The GF just took Monday off. looking like another day at Smuggs or the Bush. I'm feeling a Berkshire East trip Tuesday or Wednesday if anyone is interested.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 10, 2014)

Amazing agreement on the GFS ensembles. Pure weather porn.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 11, 2014)

Euro and GFS now look to shove this offshore in VA. :???:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2014)

Canuck and GFS now onboard for a very minor (few inches) event for the Poconos.  

However, if it keeps up with the trend of coming north as it has been, it could be a 4" to 6" or better thing for the Poconos.  Time will tell.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 13, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Canuck and GFS now onboard for a very minor (few inches) event for the Poconos.
> 
> However, if it keeps up with the trend of coming north as it has been, it could be a 4" to 6" or better thing for the Poconos.  Time will tell.



JB says its coming north.  I still think NNE has one more moderate to big event left. (not this one)  We shall see.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 13, 2014)

Doesn't look great right now, but there has been a northward jog today. Areas screwed by the last storm could get a couple inches.


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 14, 2014)

IN on this, pictures please


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 14, 2014)

GFS 00z/12z pushes the storm well south into Maryland and Virginia. 

HrNAM puts the bullseye right over Central PA and North Jersey. 

Finally, the 06z/18z GFS puts the bullseye over Central PA.

So 2 out of 3 and not sure which one is most accurate. Anyone have any other models for this? Three days out is a bit much, but this should start to reach consensus soon.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 14, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> GFS 00z/12z pushes the storm well south into Maryland and Virginia.
> 
> HrNAM puts the bullseye right over Central PA and North Jersey.
> 
> Finally, the 06z/18z GFS puts the bullseye over Central PA.



And here we go again: Another useless coastal storm.  I just got done rescheduling my work from Monday to tomorrow. Now it definitely WON'T snow at all but at least I can enjoy my St Patty's Day party.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 14, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> GFS 00z/12z pushes the storm well south into Maryland and Virginia.
> 
> HrNAM puts the bullseye right over Central PA and North Jersey.
> 
> ...



The Euro and Canadian went south too.  The northern trend is sadly over.  Looks like a decent snowstorm for VA, MD, and maybe south Jersey.  Gotta hope it pushed 100 miles north for the Poconos to get something good.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, that's because I moved work! I knew that would do it! It was never predicted to do much up north.   But can't complain with 2' already on the ground. I think there's a chance of something happening Wed-Thursday. The days I will be skiing u at K. Here's praying it's


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The Euro and Canadian went south too.  The northern trend is sadly over.  Looks like a decent snowstorm for VA, MD, and maybe south Jersey.  Gotta hope it pushed 100 miles north for the Poconos to get something good.



I think you need more than one northern storm to have a trend ...


----------



## darent (Mar 15, 2014)

i am back on the east coast so no snow,if i am in the west it snows here ,go figure 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WJenness (Mar 16, 2014)

darent said:


> i am back on the east coast so no snow,if i am in the west it snows here ,go figure
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2




Let's all start up a collection to send darent out west!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Mar 16, 2014)

ugh, so close yet so far with this one.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I think you need more than one northern storm to have a trend ...



You misunderstood.


----------



## skifree (Mar 16, 2014)

WJenness said:


> Let's all start up a collection to send darent out west!


Kick starter


----------

